

How to monetize this AIM robot idea ?  - imrobotmaker

I have a full time job as a systems administrator.  During my free time I work developing AIM chatbots.   I did this as a hobby because I wanted to create my own bots on AOL, I have created many bots.   RSS AIM bots, Stock Quote and weather bots, Bots that will give you a quote or joke, and other Chatbots including a chatbot that gives you tips on how to save the environment.<p>I notice that my server is always busy answering to real human requests,  I would say my bots get a lot of daily traffic from mostly teenagers and other people who are bored at their offices or home.   I don't even advertise them that much they get around through word of mouth.<p>I am wondering how can I turn this into something that can help me make some cash.<p>I though about making bots for companies, I think there is a market for something like this.   Any ideas on how I can take my side project to the next level ?<p>Thanks everyone
======
noodle
references and/or affiliate programs.

for example, if you were to write a movie bot, if your users want to find
movie times, display the times and a link to buy a movie ticket, which would
send them to fandango through your affiliate link.

solicit other websites without affiliate programs to get similar mentions on
your bots.

------
byrneseyeview
I think an automated, IM-based help system could be a great product. If you
have a website for these bots, you might create a help-bot to showcase how
effective it can be.

If you want customers, go through Craigslist and for every support job that
doesn't specify phone work, let them know how much cheaper they could get the
same product.

~~~
imrobotmaker
Thanks for your advice. At work I do tech support so I create an AIM bot that
gave people quick answers to the most frequently asked questions. It was menu
based and everyone in the company loves the bot, I also included a company
directory , we have over 200 employees and remembering everyone's extension or
even email addresses was difficult so I built a company directory using AIM.

thank you for all the ideas you are giving me.

------
gaius
Have a read of this: <http://www.ddj.com/architect/184411635?pgno=2>

